# Screen saver: PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!



## nowandthen

WTH? I'm watching TV and the screen saver comes on. Huh? WTH? (This has been an on going thorn in my side). The tuner is on a channel that is broadcasting, Why do I want the screen saver to kick in?  Please stop it! Dtv should be smart enough, repeat, should be smart enough to know what channels are broadcasting 24/7 and which are not, if I'm tuned to a music only channel then maybe the screen saver makes sense, otherwise STOP IT! At least give me the option to indefinitely disable the screen saver. Dear Directv, I don't want or appreciate your screen saver. PLEASE MAKE IT STOP! :nono:


----------



## litzdog911

What model Receiver/DVR do you have? 
Have you tried resetting it?


----------



## dpeters11

And what software version?


----------



## Rickt1962

MIne does that also ! Sleep mode Reset doesnt work 
Channel guide hangs when you scroll the guide :nono:

HR22-100 software 0x5d2


----------



## jimmie57

Rickt1962 said:


> MIne does that also ! Sleep mode Reset doesnt work
> *Channel guide hangs when you scroll the guide* :nono:
> 
> HR22-100 software 0x5d2


Have you turned the scrolling feature off and tried it ?
Menu, Settings, Display, Preferences, Scrolling Effects : OFF

It made a huge difference on my 3 receivers.


----------



## jimmie57

From a previous thread he has the HR22-100 receiver unless his equipment has changed recently.


----------



## Rickt1962

jimmie57 said:


> Have you turned the scrolling feature off and tried it ?
> Menu, Settings, Display, Preferences, Scrolling Effects : OFF
> 
> It made a huge difference on my 3 receivers.


Yea did all of that long time ago. No joy 

Yea got confused which reciever was goofin on me my other is a HR21-700. They both look the same from the front


----------



## acostapimps

I never had that happen to me unless I have the tv on for a long time on the same channel, or using pandora or music channels, which receiver model you have AFAIK the HR34 does it from what posters are reporting, make sure you reset the receiver and turn off scrolling effects in the settings menu and power saving off.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm guessing it's happening when you haven't touched the remote for an extended period.


----------



## Rickt1962

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm guessing it's happening when you haven't touched the remote for an extended period.


Nope in fact it just happen this morning to me ! Was watching TV at 6am went to my office then back to the kitchen 45 minutes later turned on my TV and ther it was DTV Logo Floating around my screen.


----------



## nowandthen

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm guessing it's happening when you haven't touched the remote for an extended period.


Not sure in most cases. I don't need a screen saver, after all, the image is constantly changing as it is tuned to a 24/7 channel. Aren't all channels 24/7 now? Infomercials in the middle of the night.

Just don't get why there is a screen saver except for maybe music (audio only channels). 

This has been happening a lot lately.

HR22/100, 0x628


----------



## jimmie57

This would require some work but might be worth it to try.
Take pictures of your series settings first so you can refer to them to rebuild the settings.

Do a software reset and choose the second one in the list "Reset Defaults".
This is going to reset all settings that you have done to the receiver. This choice will not erase your recordings like the third one in the list will do.
After you do this you will need to remake your favorites list, series recording list, resolution choices, etc.

Do this also: check the signal strengths of each of the satellites on each of the tuners and see if they are different. It has been suggested that if one tuner is not getting a good signal that it can trigger the Screen Saver.


----------



## RunnerFL

nowandthen said:


> Just don't get why there is a screen saver except for maybe music (audio only channels).


The reason there's a screensaver is for when you've paused playback. It's not supposed to pop up while you're watching tv and there's been activity on the remote.


----------



## Laxguy

nowandthen said:


> Not sure in most cases. I don't need a screen saver, after all, the image is constantly changing as it is tuned to a 24/7 channel. Aren't all channels 24/7 now? Infomercials in the middle of the night.
> 
> Just don't get why there is a screen saver except for maybe music (audio only channels).
> 
> This has been happening a lot lately.
> 
> HR22/100, 0x628


Screen saver prevents burn in if you've left it in Pause. Is it remotely possible some how Pause is being activated?


----------



## Ken Stomski

It is a power save mode. In communications from Directv there is supposed to be a setting to turn it on or off, but I can't seem to find any such setting in the menu systems on several different model receivers. My r22-100 goes into this power saving mode randomly.


----------



## jimmie57

Ken Stomski said:


> It is a power save mode. In communications from Directv there is supposed to be a setting to turn it on or off, but I can't seem to find any such setting in the menu systems on several different model receivers. My r22-100 goes into this power saving mode randomly.


Menu, Settings, Power Saving


----------



## Mark40930

I know a version of screen saver kicks on when watching News Mix channel. Can disable that one by pressing the Dash key twice on your remote, but not sure if that will turn this one off.


----------



## Igor

Do you have two tuners enabled?


----------



## mark40511

Oh Oh Oh------

This has happened to me SEVERAL times. I occasionally watch live tv but usually it's DVR recorded programs and this has happened to me three times. Once on Live, and twice watching DVR recordings.....I was like WTH? I did a reboot. I haven't seen this in a few months. I am going to turn scrolling effects off.


----------



## nowandthen

RunnerFL said:


> The reason there's a screensaver is for when you've paused playback. It's not supposed to pop up while you're watching tv and there's been activity on the remote.


Thanks Runner,

Pause will resume after 90 minutes right? Are we really worried about burn-in after only 90 minutes? I'm not. I watched years of HGTV while it was still 4:3 aspect ration, only channel I tuned to, guess what? I don't see brighter images where the wider 16:9 images display. OK, maybe it would burn-in if I had a Plasma, but the majority of TVs are LCD, at least give us an option to disable the screensaver, it's become a real annoyance lately.


----------



## nowandthen

Just now it kicked in while I'm watching TV.

I pass by my TV on the way in and out of the room so I always turn the TV on and off by pressing the button on the TV. So I assume the DVR does not know that I turned it on (or off). This is why I would like the option to disable the screen saver. It's not 1984, 1994 or 2004, I don''t have a CRT TV!


----------



## jimmie57

nowandthen said:


> Just now it kicked in while I'm watching TV.
> 
> I pass by my TV on the way in and out of the room so I always turn the TV on and off by pressing the button on the TV. So I assume the DVR does not know that I turned it on (or off). This is why I would like the option to disable the screen saver. It's not 1984, 1994 or 2004, I don''t have a CRT TV!


If the TV is connected with an HDMI cable the DVR does know if the TV is on or off since they communicate thru that cable.


----------



## RunnerFL

nowandthen said:


> Pause will resume after 90 minutes right?


It's not clear what you're asking here. The buffer is only for the last 90 minutes. If you're paused for more than 90 minutes you only get the last 90 minutes. Pause doesn't automatically turn itself off after 90 minutes either.



nowandthen said:


> Are we really worried about burn-in after only 90 minutes? I'm not. I watched years of HGTV while it was still 4:3 aspect ration, only channel I tuned to, guess what? I don't see brighter images where the wider 16:9 images display. OK, maybe it would burn-in if I had a Plasma, but the majority of TVs are LCD, at least give us an option to disable the screensaver, it's become a real annoyance lately.


Just because you're not worried about burn in doesn't mean others aren't.


----------



## Rickt1962

No its a glitch in the software ! I have the screen saver turned off in the power saving mode setting. I can have the news channel playing and Bam ! It pops on. It doesnt happen often 1 or 2 times a month. About as much times you have to reboot the reciever ! And wait 1/2 hour to see TV again


----------



## RunnerFL

Rickt1962 said:


> No its a glitch in the software ! I have the screen saver turned off in the power saving mode setting. I can have the news channel playing and Bam ! It pops on. It doesnt happen often 1 or 2 times a month. About as much times you have to reboot the reciever ! And wait 1/2 hour to see TV again


Turning off power saving does not turn off the screensaver, that is not a bug. There is no way to turn off the screen saver.

The bug is having the screensaver pop up during live tv or when you're watching a recording.


----------



## nowandthen

RunnerFL said:


> It's not clear what you're asking here. The buffer is only for the last 90 minutes. If you're paused for more than 90 minutes you only get the last 90 minutes. Pause doesn't automatically turn itself off after 90 minutes either.
> 
> Just because you're not worried about burn in doesn't mean others aren't.


I expected it to come out of pause after 90 minutes (didn't Tivo do this after its 30 minute buffer timed out?). Not saying this is a Tivo or should act like a Tivo, but that was my reference from years ago...

An option to enable disable screen saver would be nice. I am not worried about burn-in, so I would turn it off as it annoys the heck out of me. For those concerned about burn-in they could leave it enabled. Default of enabled is fine, just let me disable it.


----------



## RunnerFL

nowandthen said:


> I expected it to come out of pause after 90 minutes (didn't Tivo do this after its 30 minute buffer timed out?). Not saying this is a Tivo or should act like a Tivo, but that was my reference from years ago...


No, TiVo did not come out of pause. You only got the last 30 minutes no matter how long you were paused for.


----------



## AZ.

I have an older friend, and I was told about this today..... No fixes or explanations?? 

This is stupid, glad I found this thread....WOW!


----------



## dpeters11

I haven't heard of anyone having the screensaver come on while playing content back in a few months.


----------



## supermod38

I have the HR34 and it will do the screen saver once in a while, not so often that it bothers me.:grin:


----------



## HoTat2

supermod38 said:


> I have the HR34 and it will do the screen saver once in a while, not so often that it bothers me.:grin:


Same here on my HR34;

Occurs rarely, so a really minor annoyance. Particularly after long periods of viewing live TV with no remote entry. Pressing any key brings the picture right back though.


----------



## dpeters11

Can't say that I have, but then for months I thought the other screensaver bug was fixed, until I finally saw it.


----------



## nowandthen

HoTat2 said:


> Same here on my HR34;
> 
> Occurs rarely, so a really minor annoyance. Particularly after long periods of viewing live TV with no remote entry. Pressing any key brings the picture right back though.


Still see it daily. Like you said, press any button and it comes back. But why does it come on in the first place? What better screen saver than ever changing content? HR21. At least you no longer loose the buffer. Last time this reared it's ugly head (several years ago) my DVR would dump the buffer.

Give us an option to enable or disable.


----------



## HoTat2

nowandthen said:


> Still see it daily. Like you said, press any button and it comes back. But why does it come on in the first place? What better screen saver than ever changing content? HR21. At least you no longer loose the buffer. Last time this reared it's ugly head (several years ago) my DVR would dump the buffer.
> 
> *Give us an option to enable or disable.*


Oh, much agreed;

Not trying to trivialize this issue at all, just compared to the past I rarely see it, thus relegated it (so far anyway) to the my "minor annoyance" category. 

But yes, there definitely needs to be an option to turn off the screensaver for sure. However, like other good ideas it seems to sort of fall on deaf ears in the decision making process of the code developers at DIRECTV.

A lot of good ideas get through, but then a good number of other seemingly very attainable ones don't for some reason.

Don't know whether its bureaucratic inertia or what that causes this kind of intransigence for a very needed feature like this.


----------



## Reggie3

RunnerFL said:


> The reason there's a screensaver is for when you've paused playback. It's not supposed to pop up while you're watching tv and there's been activity on the remote.


That has been my experience with my receivers. Only when I had power saving turned on would the screen saver come on. I have found that after some updates the default would reset this to "on"


----------



## Laxguy

HoTat2 said:


> Oh, much agreed;
> 
> Not trying to trivialize this issue at all, just compared to the past I rarely see it, thus relegated it (so far anyway) to the my "minor annoyance" category.
> 
> But yes, there definitely needs to be an option to turn off the screensaver for sure. However, like other good ideas it seems to sort of fall on deaf ears in the decision making process of the code developers at DIRECTV.
> 
> A lot of good ideas get through, but then a good number of other seemingly very attainable ones don't for some reason.
> 
> Don't know whether its bureaucratic inertia or what that causes this kind of intransigence for a very needed feature like this.


Why is this a needed feature? 
Yes, the bug that brings it on should be fixed, but if you're watching actively and there's no screen saver, why....?


----------



## HoTat2

Laxguy said:


> Why is this a needed feature?
> *Yes, the bug that brings it on should be fixed,* but if you're watching actively and there's no screen saver, why....?


That's my point;

I'm not confident the bug can ever be completely fixed. 

It seems to keep making a come back to varying degrees in new versions of FW. DIRECTV should certainly keep trying to solve the problem, but save themselves and subscribers some headaches by giving the receivers the ability to turn it off if a sub. chooses to (at least for now).

I mean, what's it really needed for nowadays anyhow? Aren't the days of screen burn in on flat panel TVs (formally plasma in particular) pretty much a thing of the past?


----------



## Dude111

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm guessing it's happening when you haven't touched the remote for an extended period.


Yes and its UN-NEEDED!!!!!!!

One thing i worry about if im forced off my RCA box that doesnt do this crap....... (It luckily came out before they started this BS)


----------



## AZ.

Thanks to all!!!...This crazy old coot, all he does is record old movies at night..I find it hard to beleve that during a recording it does it?

Thats just not right!!!!....I feel bad for the guy, there is nothing I can do...he and his wife are wonderful people...


----------



## dpeters11

Just to be clear, it would not affect the recording. Have you tried turning energy saver off?


----------



## acostapimps

dpeters11;3182045 said:


> Just to be clear, it would not affect the recording. Have you tried turning energy saver off?


Just what the notification screen says on the power savings setting menu


----------



## AZ.

dpeters11 said:


> Just to be clear, it would not affect the recording. Have you tried turning energy saver off?


Yes it is off.....I only know what Ive been told and it has messed up a few recordings...

I live 30 minutes away not like its easy to just drop by for me...

Thanks you


----------



## nowandthen

dpeters11 said:


> Just to be clear, it would not afct the recording. Have you tried turning energy saver off?


Just checked Power Saving with the hope this was the culprit. No luck. Power saving was off. What does power saving do anyway?


----------



## dpeters11

Puts the receiver in standby after 4 hours of no remote buttons hit.


----------



## GolfWatcher

Good Afternoon,
Regarding receiver HR22-100 when on a channel for more than 4 hours of no activity the receiver goes into a screen saver/power save mode. So to fix that... every 3 1/2 hours someone has to hit a button on the remote so it sees some activity. We have at least 30 screens that are all on the same channel through a DA. So when it goes to screen saver people start to lose their minds. Is there any fix for this...? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RunnerFL

GolfWatcher said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Regarding receiver HR22-100 when on a channel for more than 4 hours of no activity the receiver goes into a screen saver/power save mode. So to fix that... every 3 1/2 hours someone has to hit a button on the remote so it sees some activity. We have at least 30 screens that are all on the same channel through a DA. So when it goes to screen saver people start to lose their minds. Is there any fix for this...? Any help is greatly appreciated.


No, just turn the power save feature off.


----------



## Dude111

That sounds easy enough but does that work??


----------



## AZ.

Dude111 said:


> That sounds easy enough but does that work??


NOPE....


----------



## teesee150

I can't believe there isn't a fix for this. I have a HR22-100 that has been doing this for a couple months. The screen saver randomly pops on about 30-40 times a day. Sometimes it will pop on after 5 minutes, sometimes it will pop on after 60 minutes, but its usually a 3 or 4 times an hour. It will also turn itself off randomly. Sometimes its on for a couple minutes, sometimes its on for an hour and then will randomly go back to live tv.

I have tried completely resetting the receiver, changing the scrolling option, turning power safe mode off, nothing has made a single difference.

DirecTV wants me to PAY to fix the problem to...not sure why they think I should pay to fix equipment that I do not own, absolutely ridicioulus.

*EDIT*

It actually went to screen saver, and back to live TV while I was typing this post out....sigh


----------



## inf0z

teesee150 said:


> I can't believe there isn't a fix for this. I have a HR22-100 that has been doing this for a couple months. The screen saver randomly pops on about 30-40 times a day. Sometimes it will pop on after 5 minutes, sometimes it will pop on after 60 minutes, but its usually a 3 or 4 times an hour. It will also turn itself off randomly. Sometimes its on for a couple minutes, sometimes its on for an hour and then will randomly go back to live tv.
> 
> I have tried completely resetting the receiver, changing the scrolling option, turning power safe mode off, nothing has made a single difference.
> 
> DirecTV wants me to PAY to fix the problem to...not sure why they think I should pay to fix equipment that I do not own, absolutely ridicioulus.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> It actually went to screen saver, and back to live TV while I was typing this post out....sigh


Is your system SWIM or non-SWIM? Also in regards to DTV wanting you to pay for a service call that's 100% normal. Your user agreement states that you will be charged for service calls and equipment replacement, and you would be hard pressed to find a TV provider that won't charge you for a service call or at least build it in to your monthly price. That's pretty much the status quo for the industry.


----------



## dpeters11

What software version is the hr22 on?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freerein100

Two of my Three HR20-700's have this problem. It happens mostly while watching sports and movies. Yesterday it happened during the LSU game twice. Luckily it did not happen during a play and all I had to do was hit the play button and it came right back.


----------



## litzdog911

teesee150 said:


> I can't believe there isn't a fix for this. I have a HR22-100 that has been doing this for a couple months. The screen saver randomly pops on about 30-40 times a day. Sometimes it will pop on after 5 minutes, sometimes it will pop on after 60 minutes, but its usually a 3 or 4 times an hour. It will also turn itself off randomly. Sometimes its on for a couple minutes, sometimes its on for an hour and then will randomly go back to live tv.
> 
> I have tried completely resetting the receiver, changing the scrolling option, turning power safe mode off, nothing has made a single difference.
> 
> DirecTV wants me to PAY to fix the problem to...not sure why they think I should pay to fix equipment that I do not own, absolutely ridicioulus.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> It actually went to screen saver, and back to live TV while I was typing this post out....sigh


Typically this is a symptom of weak or missing signals on one of the DVRs tuners.


----------



## teesee150

inf0z said:


> Is your system SWIM or non-SWIM? Also in regards to DTV wanting you to pay for a service call that's 100% normal. Your user agreement states that you will be charged for service calls and equipment replacement, and you would be hard pressed to find a TV provider that won't charge you for a service call or at least build it in to your monthly price. That's pretty much the status quo for the industry.


Its non-SWM. One cable going straight to the dish.



dpeters11 said:


> What software version is the hr22 on?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


0x740 Wed 10/30



litzdog911 said:


> Typically this is a symptom of weak or missing signals on one of the DVRs tuners.


I have the DVR setup for One Tuner
Satellite 101: Lowest 93 Highest 100. Tuner 28 is 0

Satelitte Setup: Round 18", Multiswitch, Single Tuner

I know its on an old satellite, but I had to replace the receiver since the other one was about 10 years old and didn't work anymore since it wasn't compatible with the signal.


----------



## inkahauts

Wait what dish do you have?

Im starting to think if it's really that old a dish you may have old connectors or an lnb that isn't happy that giving you intermittent weak signals by maybe not getting enough power. How old is the cabling and how long is it as well? Do you know if it's rg59 or rg6?


----------



## RunnerFL

teesee150 said:


> Its non-SWM. One cable going straight to the dish.


If it is a DVR with one cable and you're capable of recording 2 things at a time it is definitely a SWM system.


----------



## teesee150

inkahauts said:


> Wait what dish do you have? Im starting to think if it's really that old a dish you may have old connectors or an lnb that isn't happy that giving you intermittent weak signals by maybe not getting enough power. How old is the cabling and how long is it as well? Do you know if it's rg59 or rg6?


It's the old non-HD round (18" i think?) dish. I put it up on my barn (where my office is) as it was easier than trying to run cables from my SWM system in the house and I had it from when I upgraded a few years ago. LNB on the dish was replaced 2 or 2.5 years ago. The cable is RG6 quad shield, maybe about 50' long.



RunnerFL said:


> If it is a DVR with one cable and you're capable of recording 2 things at a time it is definitely a SWM system.


It's a SWM capable receiver, but its not connected to a SWM setup. I was using an old dish and receiver for my office in my barn. Since the recent DTV changes, I had to upgrade the receiver and just grabbed an extra one I had in the house that was left over from a recent upgrade to the HR44

*EDIT*

I have another Slimline dish that I was going to put up, but I haven't been very motivated with this cold weather here (-4*F this morning and -15*F windchill). If we get a break in the weather, I'll try and swap out the dish and see what happens.


----------



## inkahauts

Ok. So next thing I'd ask is Have you rerun setup and set it to one tuner only on that box?

Even if you've done it in the past if do it again now just to see. 

You shouldn't be having these issues IMHO.


----------



## Gordon Shumway

> I'm guessing it's happening when you haven't touched the remote for an extended period.


Yeah, this started happening when I got a Genie HR44-700 a few months ago. It takes a while, but if you don't touch anything for that extended amount of time, the SS will come on. It is pretty rare, but I have walked away from a boring football game and forgot to come back. After a real long absence the SS will come on. As I recall, there is even a message that comes up saying the SS came on because the remote wasn't used for some period of time.


----------



## teesee150

inkahauts said:


> Ok. So next thing I'd ask is Have you rerun setup and set it to one tuner only on that box? Even if you've done it in the past if do it again now just to see. You shouldn't be having these issues IMHO.





inkahauts said:


> Ok. So next thing I'd ask is Have you rerun setup and set it to one tuner only on that box? Even if you've done it in the past if do it again now just to see. You shouldn't be having these issues IMHO.


Yes, I originally rerun setup when I brought the box over to this older satellite. I also did a complete reset on the box and reran the setup again. Made no difference.



Gordon Shumway said:


> Yeah, this started happening when I got a Genie HR44-700 a few months ago. It takes a while, but if you don't touch anything for that extended amount of time, the SS will come on. It is pretty rare, but I have walked away from a boring football game and forgot to come back. After a real long absence the SS will come on. As I recall, there is even a message that comes up saying the SS came on because the remote wasn't used for some period of time.


I can touch my remote, and within 2 or 3 three minutes, the screen saver issue will start acting up again. The screen saver doesn't come on because of remote activity, the screen saver should ONLY come on when you have a recording paused, NOT for anything else. The receiver goes into power saving mode (black screen) with no remote activity.


----------



## watchintv

jimmie57 said:


> Have you turned the scrolling feature off and tried it ?
> Menu, Settings, Display, Preferences, Scrolling Effects : OFF
> 
> It made a huge difference on my 3 receivers.


also make sure you turn the native settings off also


----------



## 44Woot44

Well, here it is 2 years later and this is still happening. I am a new DirecTV subscriber, and I leave the TV tuned to Animal Planet for my dog when I leave for work. Not happy to see that it has been on screen saver for who knows how long after I have left for work. It sounds like after a mere 90 minutes. It has also happened to me as I sit here myself tuned into AHC for hours at a time. When it goes into "screen saver" mode, the sound also stops. Very annoying.


----------



## inf0z

Did you search back and check out some of the questions that were asked in this thread? Providing us with that information will help us assist you.


----------



## Skram0

Here it is almost 3 years since the first post. This is annoying the crap out of me. I don't see any option to turn off the screen saver.

I have an HR24-500. Has whatever the latest firmware is, maybe from last month or something.

We leave the TV on, and after about 4 hours or so the stupid floating logo appears and the TV stops. We like to leave the TV on while we sleep on the couch, good background noise. But then we wake up after a while because of the silence.

Why isn't this an option that anyone can enable or disable? They don't really seem to care about thinking how people watch their TV.


----------



## jimmie57

Skram0 said:


> Here it is almost 3 years since the first post. This is annoying the crap out of me. I don't see any option to turn off the screen saver. I have an HR24-500. Has whatever the latest firmware is, maybe from last month or something. We leave the TV on, and after about 4 hours or so the stupid floating logo appears and the TV stops. We like to leave the TV on while we sleep on the couch, good background noise. But then we wake up after a while because of the silence. Why isn't this an option that anyone can enable or disable? They don't really seem to care about thinking how people watch their TV.


If you are just using it for noise why not use the music channels or an AVR and leave the TV off and stop burning the electricity for it ?


----------



## inkahauts

Asp you could set it to record things and change channels every once in a while too to not do that. 

They have this idea that if you aren't using it it should have a screen saver and if you haven't touched a button in four hours you probably aren't using it.


----------



## ejbvt

Skram0 said:


> Here it is almost 3 years since the first post. This is annoying the crap out of me. I don't see any option to turn off the screen saver. I have an HR24-500. Has whatever the latest firmware is, maybe from last month or something. We leave the TV on, and after about 4 hours or so the stupid floating logo appears and the TV stops. We like to leave the TV on while we sleep on the couch, good background noise. But then we wake up after a while because of the silence. Why isn't this an option that anyone can enable or disable? They don't really seem to care about thinking how people watch their TV.


How often do you sit in front of your TV for 4 hours and have the screensaver pop up? I can't possibly think of a reason for that to happen, especially enough to annoy someone for 3 years! Screen savers are a part of life for such equipment.

Oh no! I didn't look at my cell phone and the screen went black!

I don't understand how a screen saver is an issue.

If you're sleeping, the TV shouldn't be on. Waste of electricity, can cause burn on your screen (if you had ESPN on your TV while you're sleeping long enough, you'll eventually have an eternal ticker, etc etc etc)...

http://sleepfoundation.org/sleep-news/lights-out-good-nights-sleep


----------



## James Long

The receiver should do what the customer tells it to do. While there may be valid reasons for people not to do what the customer wants to do (leave it on without touching it for more than several hours) it should be up to the customer to make that decision.


----------



## jimmie57

Skram0 said:


> Here it is almost 3 years since the first post. This is annoying the crap out of me. I don't see any option to turn off the screen saver. I have an HR24-500. Has whatever the latest firmware is, maybe from last month or something. We leave the TV on, and after about 4 hours or so the stupid floating logo appears and the TV stops. We like to leave the TV on while we sleep on the couch, good background noise. But then we wake up after a while because of the silence. Why isn't this an option that anyone can enable or disable? They don't really seem to care about thinking how people watch their TV.


Try a set of rabbit ears to the TV and change the input to a local channel before you lay down. I don't think the TV will have a screen saver and shut down.


----------



## dpeters11

James Long said:


> The receiver should do what the customer tells it to do. While there may be valid reasons for people not to do what the customer wants to do (leave it on without touching it for more than several hours) it should be up to the customer to make that decision.


Until someone turns the screensaver off and then calls DirecTV that their TV is ruined (whether true burn-in or just Image Retention.)


----------



## fleckrj

Does this only happen on the HR22, or only on a few individual receivers or LNB?

I have been a DirecTV customer for nearly 20 years and have had many different receivers. Currently, I have a H24, HR21, HR44, and a wireless client, and I have never had the screen saver come on unless I have pressed the pause button or we have a LOS due to a thunderstorm. I have had the unit shut off after 4 hours of inactivity on my part (a feature that can be disabled, but I have not done so), but I have never seen the screen saver come on randomly.


----------



## jimmie57

fleckrj said:


> Does this only happen on the HR22, or only on a few individual receivers or LNB?
> 
> I have been a DirecTV customer for nearly 20 years and have had many different receivers. Currently, I have a H24, HR21, HR44, and a wireless client, and I have never had the screen saver come on unless I have pressed the pause button or we have a LOS due to a thunderstorm. I have had the unit shut off after 4 hours of inactivity on my part (a feature that can be disabled, but I have not done so), but I have never seen the screen saver come on randomly.


I have an HR24 and one day I left it on CNBC for the stock market and purposely did not touch the remote to see if it would do that. It did.
If he / she was as old as me it would not matter since I have to take a leak in less than 4 hours always. Just press the play button on one of the trips to the bathroom.
The one time it happened is the only time I have ever seen it.
It is weird tho that we do not hear of commercial accounts having this problem when they leave their unit on the same channel all the time. Maybe their software is different than ours.


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> Maybe their software is different than ours.


that is correct.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inf0z

Another potential cause of this is if you have a multi-switch system, you have only one cable connected to the satellite in ports, and you have the receiver set up in dual tuner mode. The screen saver will activate for what ever reason if it's trying to read signal on the second tuner and it's not there.


----------



## inkahauts

I'd be nice if where the power saver option is they also had a screen saver option.


----------



## peds48

inf0z said:


> Another potential cause of this is if you have a multi-switch system, you have only one cable connected to the satellite in ports, and you have the receiver set up in dual tuner mode. * The screen saver will activate for what ever reason* if it's trying to read signal on the second tuner and it's not there.


Not "for whatever reason" but rather because you will have an OSD 771 on tuner 2 until is put back to single tuner.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

My HR21 did this often, especially if it was on a music channel (sound shuts off, sometimes tuner, too). Now that I'm "migrating" to the HR44 and the 21 is no longer making recordings overnight, seems to be happening much less (if at all anymore). I could almost count on it every night if there was going to be a recording happening.

It seems that if you're not constantly using the remote the HR "assumes" it can just go ahead and "steal" the active tuner, leaving a screen saver (music channel or no) in its place in order to make the recording. There's really no excuse for this. These machines should "stay" however the user leaves them. I guess it's just too much trouble for the HR to "power-up" its second tuner...


----------



## Skram0

Well, my HR24-500 still does this. I was done watching TV a while back and just left it on the channel I was watching, it was about 8:30p for my last key press. And sure enough I think it was just about exactly 3 hours later, about 11:30p, the screen saver logo appeared. Fricking annoying. The TV wasn't paused or anything. I press a button on the remote and it snaps out of it. All power saving "features" are turned off. And it doesn't do this all the time.

It's just one of those annoying bugs in DirecTV's receivers that they just can't seem to fix. Incompetence at its best.

Reminds me of the other bug that's been annoying me for years, after my receiver gets an update it resets my Now Playing list sort order. They insist on putting my sort order to show newest recordings at the top. Really, who wants that? You always want to play oldest first. If you have a folder of 30 episodes it gets tedious to scroll down all the way to the bottom just to play the earliest episode. BTW, whole folder play doesn't work right either, it wants to replay episodes I've already watched. But this bug is for another thread.

At least some people acknowledge there was a bug in at least one model: DirecTV H23 Screen Saver Fix

Tons of other people having this issue: https://www.google.com/#q=directv+screensaver


----------



## RunnerFL

Skram0 said:


> They insist on putting my sort order to show newest recordings at the top. Really, who wants that?


A lot of us...

Now if they could actually make "Date (oldest first)" actually sort by DATE and not Episode number I'll be happy.


----------



## inkahauts

Most people want newest at top that I have see. I like both that and a-z most the time. 

And runner they love oldest based on OAD even if it's not perfectly labeled that. They aren't great with terms. Just try to sort by category. That's a freaking filter!


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> Most people want newest at top that I have see. I like both that and a-z most the time.
> 
> And runner they love oldest based on OAD even if it's not perfectly labeled that. They aren't great with terms. Just try to sort by category. That's a freaking filter!


No, it's not by OAD at all... It's by episode. I've seen it MANY times where, for example, episode 10 airs before episode 9 yet in the list episode 9 is before 10. It's NOT by date if they are going to do that.


----------



## inkahauts

I've not seen or noticed that, guess I haven't seen the shows that where aired out of order. But that's what they are after because logically your air a series in order or episode so...


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> I've not seen or noticed that, guess I haven't seen the shows that where aired out of order. But that's what they are after because logically your air a series in order or episode so...


I've even posted pics showing it in the past... You're clearly not getting it... If I choose to sort by date I want to sort by date, not episode number. Either change the option to "Sort by Episode" or actually sort by date as the user requests. Date order and episode order are not always the same.


----------



## inkahauts

RunnerFL said:


> I've even posted pics showing it in the past... You're clearly not getting it... If I choose to sort by date I want to sort by date, not episode number. Either change the option to "Sort by Episode" or actually sort by date as the user requests. Date order and episode order are not always the same.


I get what you want. I'm just not sure it is as easy as you think to make these choices and be consistent.

You want the parent and child sorted the same. The overall playlist and what's in a folder.

If you want to get technical about it they actually haven't done that in years. Sort by a-z has left series inside folders sorted by date recorded for years (although before they allowed you to press play on a folder and play all episodes automatically in order the unit would also sort series inside a folder by episode title alphabetically) before the episode numbers where added. So they aren't doing anything different other than they changed the sort inside folders for series from date recorded to episode number.

While It may not be right always I'd bet 99% of the time episode order is the same as oad. Which if you are recording new episodes of shows would in theory be the same as sorting it newest always.

They actually sort things really weird for arsl.

If the arsl is set by a regular keyword search such as an actor then....

If you choose by date newest or oldest then what's in the folder will be sorted by newest or oldest.

If you choose by a-z or z-a then what's in the folder is still sorted by newest to oldest always.

Then it gets really weird...

If you create a folder that is for an actor say tom hanks and you sort the playlist by a-z where should the folder land? Imho it should land where tom hanks would land in your playlist. But the playlist doesn't do that. It puts the folder where the name of the latest recording is. So if the most recent tom hanks recording is the movie big the folder lands in the playlist where big would fall.

Like I said the same person that did this did the sort by category. They have no clue what those things mean.

Why can't they sort by folder name if there's a folder so arsl folders land in spots that make sense.

I'm guessing the vast majority of people like and prefer series being sorted by episode number inside folders. While I get your point I don't get why you find it to be a problem. But that's a personal preference thing.

So really the only way to fix the problem you have with this scheme would not be to have them sort the same inside and outside the folder but to have separate sorting preferences for things inside the folder with options for series folders and options for non series folders... I think it's to hard to swap sort order today... that would be even worse IMHO. But an option to sort by episode number would make everyone ask how should the rest of the playlist be ordered?

I've always wanted a simple toggle with the fwd and rewd buttons to move through different sort orders.. fwd to chose the sort order and rewd would move you to the opposite end of the playlist instead of resorting the playlist.

And if it where me the sort options would probably be labeled alphabetical and recent. And then inside folders, if it's a series folder it would always be by episode and if it was a group folder then it would be by date if you where sorting by date and alphabetically if you sort by alphabetical.

I'd also use skip and replay buttons to jump to the begging or the end of a folder...

Frankly I wish they'd do the playlist like replaytv did it, it'd be better all around...

They will never do it as you ask because it'd get to complicated to understand. How would you sort the rest of the playlist if you had chosen by episode as a sort order?


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> I get what you want. I'm just not sure it is as easy as you think to make these choices and be consistent.


The fix is so easy that it baffles me that they haven't done it. As I said in a previous post... Just change it to read "Sort By Episode Number".


----------



## Bill Broderick

inkahauts said:


> I've not seen or noticed that, guess I haven't seen the shows that where aired out of order. But that's what they are after because logically your air a series in order or episode so...


I actually just saw this occur yesterday. I think that the show was Big Easy Motors. As it turned out, my Genie had recorded the first two episodes in "Genie Recommends". So, when I setup the recording for it, both the first & second episodes were moved into my Playlist. When I saw that episode 4 is the next one to air, I was surprised to see that episode 3 wasn't in my playlist or available On Demand until I realized that the History Channel is airing two episodes back to back each week and they were out of order both last week and this week. Episode 2 aired last Tuesday at 10pm and Episode 1 aired the same night at 10:30 pm. The same is happening this week. Ep4 is on at 10 and Ep 3 is at 10:30.

With shows like this one, it really doesn't matter what order they air the episodes because there is rarely anything that happens that requires continuity,


----------



## inkahauts

RunnerFL said:


> The fix is so easy that it baffles me that they haven't done it. As I said in a previous post... Just change it to read "Sort By Episode Number".


I don't disagree but then what does that say to people about how it orders the folders in the main playlist? How is that supposed to be sorted then? No matter which way you do it something won't seem quite right. The sort options are for the main playlist not for what's inside the folders based on the fact that what's in any kind of folder aren't always sorted the same as the option you choose.


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> I don't disagree but then what does that say to people about how it orders the folders in the main playlist? How is that supposed to be sorted then? No matter which way you do it something won't seem quite right. The sort options are for the main playlist not for what's inside the folders based on the fact that what's in any kind of folder aren't always sorted the same as the option you choose.


They really don't seem to care all that much anymore so I really don't see them doing anything actually.


----------



## inkahauts

I think they really do have a new GUI coming and have stopped messing with the current one.


----------



## RunnerFL

Perfect example showing that "Date (Newest First)" clearly doesn't do what you want it to. The newest recording is clearly not the one on top here. A playlist sort should NOT rely on data that may or may not be there every time, episode number in this case.


----------

